# Bundesliga 01-03 May



## A_Skywalker (Apr 27, 2009)

01 May 17:30 Bochum v Hannover 96  2.10 3.25 3.20   
02 May 12:30 Arminia Bielefeld v VfB Stuttgart  4.00 3.30 1.83  
02 May 12:30 Bayern Munich v Borussia M'gladbach  1.22 5.00 13.00   
02 May 12:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Borussia Dortmund  2.80 3.30 2.30   
02 May 12:30 Karlsruhe v Cottbus  2.10 3.25 3.20   
02 May 12:30 Schalke v Bayer Leverkusen  1.72 3.40 4.50   
02 May 12:30 Wolfsburg v TSG Hoffenheim  1.44 4.00 6.50   
03 May 14:00 Cologne v Werder Bremen  3.20 3.25 2.10  
03 May 14:00 Hamburg v Hertha Berlin  1.90 3.25 3.75


----------



## Sido (Apr 28, 2009)

Obviously Stuttgart,Bayern and Wolfsburg will win.And probably Werder.


----------



## Anggun (May 2, 2009)

Sido said:
			
		

> Obviously Stuttgart,Bayern and Wolfsburg will win.And probably Werder.


I agreee about the rest, but Arminia can give Stuttgart a hard time.


----------

